# My 1st Bacon Wrapped Shimp and ABT's - Temp.????



## scriprp (Sep 26, 2009)

Greetings everyone!  I'm planning a good smoke in the morning for some college football all day.  I've currnelty got my ABT and bacon wrapped shrimp preped and ready to go in the morning. My question is the temp. inside the smoker?  And also, when I know the both are ready to come out. I'm also going to be smoking wings, chicken and sausage.  How long do the shimp and ABT's normally take?  Thanks in advance for your comments!  Roll Tide!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good menu.
You should run your smoker the normal 225-250 and your looking at 2-3 hours for the ABTs.
You'll know they are done when you can't stand waiting anymore, or when the peppers are looking like they have softened a bit but I usually pull when the bacon is crisped to my liking.
One tip with the bacon, it is rough to crisp up the bacon in such a short time so a trick is to nuke the bacon slightly before wrapping or placing on the ABTs, I usually nuke just until they have started to cook but are still workable, then wrap the ABT and pop it in the smoker.
Since I just noticed you already have them prepped and you have poultry going with everything else you would have better luck with crispy bacon if you crank her up to around 300-325, 275 would even work but for poultry you fair better with higher temps, and that would help to crisp the bacon even better.
Hope any of that was helpful, good luck and happy smokes.


----------



## mercersburgguy (Jul 31, 2010)

HI, I wanted to know when you do your ABTs are you doing them on direct heat, indirect, or do you put the in a pan?


Fire it up said:


> Sounds like a good menu.
> You should run your smoker the normal 225-250 and your looking at 2-3 hours for the ABTs.
> You'll know they are done when you can't stand waiting anymore, or when the peppers are looking like they have softened a bit but I usually pull when the bacon is crisped to my liking.
> One tip with the bacon, it is rough to crisp up the bacon in such a short time so a trick is to nuke the bacon slightly before wrapping or placing on the ABTs, I usually nuke just until they have started to cook but are still workable, then wrap the ABT and pop it in the smoker.
> ...


----------



## fftwarren (Aug 1, 2010)

watch the shrimp. they really absorb smoke. they get really dark fast. the bacon wrapped shrimp should be almost grilled. like a low grill


----------

